# When did you start noticing the opposite sex?



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

...or the same sex, if you're same-sex oriented. Well, I guess the question is, when did you start being physically attracted by the opposite sex _and_ at the same time start being open or comfortable with having physical "relations" with the members of the opposite (or same sex). Or maybe just stick with the first question if details of a sexual nature are to be avoided. Well, I know that that is different for everyone and that not everyone experiences the same thing... but to me, it seems that males are attracted to females at a much earlier age than females are to males on the basis of hormones (testosterone) and whatnot. So, maybe the hormones have something to do with when certain people of the opposite sex suddenly seem more attractive and desirable? I think they've done studies of this on women and whom they are attracted to throughout their menstrual cycle, for example, studies say that women who are in their 'peak' fertility phase find masculine faces more attractive, but otherwise prefer feminine male faces for a long-term partnership... Well, personally there are times when I can see a guy as a 'hunk of burning love' and be very attracted, yet at other times, the thought of attraction doesn't occur to me quite as frequently.

edit: by attraction, I mean physically attracted and wanting to pursue a physically-involved relationship i.e. sexual relations, but not simply having a crush on someone


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

When I was in kindergarten I had a crush on a guy called Rhett. And in grade prep I had a crush on a kid in second grade -I remember standing sorrowfully in the corridor as he walked out on his last day before changing school! :lol


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I can remember a crush back in Grade 1, but Grade 2 is when "that" really started for me.


----------



## DudeHere (Jul 10, 2008)

when i first learned to jerk off.....


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Probably around 12 or 13.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

2nd or 3rd grade. i had a little crush on this girl i was friends with.

i remember that once after we were done playing (or we taking a break from playing) she told me to feel her heart to see how fast it was beating. i was more than happy to do it. she grabbed my hand and placed it on her chest. this probably also counts as the first time i had any kind of physical contact with a girl. 


awww, the good ol' days.


----------



## liarsclub (Aug 23, 2008)

--


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

When I was around 10-11? There was this cute guy that invited me to play catching with him and we were always having so much fun. It was really good times.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I was so naive. Couldn't figure out why I wasn't attracted to guys. Wasn't until high school that I got my first crush on a chic and it all become clear :lol


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I had my first crush on a boy in 1st grade. He was half Japanese and was probably the 1st non-white boy I ever got to know. I didn't know it was a crush. I just knew that i liked being close to him.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I don't remember. But I was older. I wasn't interested in anyone like that as a kid, never got crushes when I was very young or anything. Even when I did start, I pretty much only liked celebrities. :b


----------



## Kardax (Dec 29, 2004)

I'm late compared to you people :lol 

I didn't really start noticing women until I was 12, and didn't give much thought to the physical possibilities until around 16.

-Ryan


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I think for me it was in the 4th grade.


----------



## Michael W (Apr 30, 2008)

when tight, low-rise jeans became popular


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

opposite sex? third grade...I was pretty boy obsessed until I was about 12 or so....when I started noticing girls haha.

Ah...girls. I think I had my first homoerotic thought when i was 9. There was this one girl who was jokingly professing her love to this other girl. And i envied that other girl so much. I did think it was rather gay back then, but I just thought "that's weird, because i like boys sooo much, i can't be gay!" Turns out, as infatuated as I was with boys, girls would become FAR more interesting. When I was 12, that was the first time I actually started really wanting to have sex with people.


----------



## Michael W (Apr 30, 2008)

It's understandable for a girl to be attracted to other girls, being as girls aren't physically repulsive like guys are, girls aren't hairy and smelly and crude. That's probably why I like women so much They're so much more pretty.

as far as guys attracted to other guys... I just don't see it. To each his own, but,, maybe that's why I'm heterosexual.. I dunno? lol


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

It was the third grade Halloween Party. His name was Kevin. I was catwoman, and chased him all night meowing and purring.

Sadly, it turns out he was allergic.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I remember I would talk to girls when 3 or 4 years old in prek


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

It was in 7th grade that I developed my first crush on a girl, so I was maybe 12 years old. 

It's weird, as the years have gone by, I've become more and more attracted to women. From age 12-18, I could've probably counted on one hand the total number of girls I was attracted to during those years. During my college years, I found myself attracted to a decent size handful of girls. But looking back on it, I'm sure I'd find a helluva lot more girls attractive now if I could go back and do it over again.

Now at age 27, it seems that 1 out of ever 5 girls in the 18-23 age range I find hot. I don't ever remember feeling that way years ago. I wish I had though.


----------



## Karla (Dec 26, 2005)

Really really young, maybe 2nd/3rd grade i think


----------



## Judith (Sep 27, 2008)

I had little crushes here and there for as long as I can remember, but I never wanted to be with someone until I was about 15. I thought I was a lesbian for a while because I was never boy crazy like my friends.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

4th grade...her name was Cortney. I never really talked to her much, but I saw her over the summer at work, and she remembered my name. That was cool I guess :lol


----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)

Around the 3rd grade. Name was Amber. 

Everyone used to call her Amber Hamburger (That's third grade for you)


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

k-school. i used to have a crush on this girl and would scare her with toy insects to profess my love to her...yea well back then spiders were cooler than roses i thought


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

the first REAL crush i got on a guy was when i was 14 and just started high school... before that they were just minor childish crushes.


----------



## Coward (Jul 19, 2008)

How old were you guys? I'm from Europa so your american "grades" don't mean so much to me 

I think I noticed the opppsite sex pretty early. 
I had my first "crush" when I was 5 or so. 


AM I WINNING???


I BEGAN MASTURBATION AT ELEVEN.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Coward said:


> How old were you guys? I'm from Europa so your american "grades" don't mean so much to me


Grade 1: 5-7 years old
Grade 2: 6-8 years old
Grade 3: 7-9 years old
etc.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I'd say around 2nd grade.


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

the earliest i remember was third grade and her name was nicole, she moved away which sucked but i got over it like the next day lol

im sure i had crushes before that but i cant really remember


----------



## Coward (Jul 19, 2008)

WintersTale said:


> I'd say around 2nd grade. Which is pathetic since I still have gotten _nowhere_ with girls, even if I noticed them.


eheh, me neither
ONE AND A HALF DECADES.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

mserychic said:


> I was so naive. Couldn't figure out why I wasn't attracted to guys. Wasn't until high school that I got my first crush on a chic and it all become clear :lol


You weren't attracted to other females before high school age?


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Coward said:


> How old were you guys? I'm from Europa so your american "grades" don't mean so much to me
> 
> I think I noticed the opppsite sex pretty early.
> I had my first "crush" when I was 5 or so.
> ...


lol what do you have in place of grades over in Europe? We have 12 grades here plus kindergarten - 13 long years.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

My first attractions were as early as 3rd grade. I wasn't comfortable with having relations with girls until about HS- even though I did in Jr. high, but I was really uncomfortable with it. I actually never really had crushes on anyone in school though, I'd just date whoever came along and initiated with me. I thought some girls were hot, but never had what you would call a "crush."


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

I was maybe 8 or 9 when certain MTV videos made me feel funny. 

I did have a girlfriend in kindergarden though. We were even play-engaged. It would be sorta funny if I showed up to her door today to tell her I'm finally ready. Maybe I'll screenwrite a bad Matthew McConaughey/Kate Hudson romantic comedy about it.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

From what I remember, I had my first crush when I was in 1st grade, so I was 6.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

Hard to say... 

I remember being 10 years old and finding a Playboy magazine at home. It was the first time I'd really seen porn of any kind, and it was rather exciting. 

I remember first noticing my female classmates (physically) back in grade 5. I would've been 10-11 years old. This was around the same time that they started "developing" more, so it makes sense.

I had crushes before that, but without any sexual attraction.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

dax said:


> lol what do you have in place of grades over in Europe? We have 12 grades here plus kindergarten - 13 long years.


I would say it varies a bit by country but generally it's like:

1st grade: 6-7 years
2nd grade: 7-8
3rd grade: 8-9 and so on.

Some countries have 13 years of schooling others only 12.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

I had my first crush 2 weeks before my 14th birthday.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Lisa said:


> I would say it varies a bit by country but generally it's like:
> 
> 1st grade: 6-7 years
> 2nd grade: 7-8
> ...


Did you go to a boarding school? I had heard from someone that in Britain a large percent of school students go to boarding schools. I saw a documentary, probably from the BBC, where they followed the lives of several individuals, who had gone to boarding schools, from the time that they were around 5 or 6 all the way into their 40s and 50s. It was very interesting to see complete strangers go through most of their life cycle.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

dax said:


> Did you go to a boarding school? I had heard from someone that in Britain a large percent of school students go to boarding schools. I saw a documentary, probably from the BBC, where they followed the lives of several individuals, who had gone to boarding schools, from the time that they were around 5 or 6 all the way into their 40s and 50s. It was very interesting to see complete strangers go through most of their life cycle.


Very few Brits go to boarding school actually. Those who go are usually from pretty wealthy backgrounds as fees are huge.


----------



## JaiUnSoucis (Oct 22, 2008)

Michael W said:


> It's understandable for a girl to be attracted to other girls, being as girls aren't physically repulsive like guys are, girls aren't hairy and smelly and crude. That's probably why I like women so much They're so much more pretty.
> 
> as far as guys attracted to other guys... I just don't see it. To each his own, but,, maybe that's why I'm heterosexual.. I dunno? lol


aahh i beg to differ.. there are plenty of hairy crude women out there...

i love reading all these posts on this topic it makes me smile..

for me i had a huuuge crush on this asian girl in kindergarten, we rode the same bus home everyday and she would get off befor i do.. every time she got off the bus i'd blow her a kiss and whisper i love you when no one was looking.

man i was a weird kid..

i didn't think sexually of women until 3rd grade when my friend took out a book for sex positions that was hidden in his mom's closet and showed it to me... i was shocked.. because i was expecting to be repulsed at seeing naked people.. instead it made me curious and i wanted to see more of the female parts :um

i wasn't comfortable doing physical things until i was 15, and man was it awkward :teeth


----------



## uskidsknow (Feb 6, 2007)

I got my first crush on a guy when I was 7.


----------



## alex999 (Oct 21, 2008)

I had a few of those little crushes in elementary school, back when girls still had cooties. But actual hormonal-driven sexual attraction probably began at about 13 to 14


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

3rd grade.

So I should probably read threads before posting in them huh.
I'd say the same as the above poster. Ages 13 - 14


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

A few years after I started noticing the same sex.

Whoops.


----------



## Dr. PsyD (Oct 6, 2008)

First physical attraction event was toward my 3rd grade teacher, so I'd say about 8.


----------



## flying.free (Oct 20, 2008)

Starting when i was in like 4th grade i use to pick random boys to have crushes on, but i never actually liked them... i just wanted to be like my friends and have someone to obsess over.

I dont think i really wanted on a guy til i was 13ish.


----------



## Strategist (May 20, 2008)

When I was 14. It's funny how a lot of guys report being really young, like 5, while for girls it's more around puberty. A boy kissed me when I was about 5 but I just thought he was being weird.


----------

